# Any one have a loft like this?



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I found a plan I really like, but Im wondering if any one has a picture of the finished product. (I have to see things to understand them)

Click for the loft plans


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats pretty much what I am building thanks for the post..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess it would look similar to this one. This gentlman has passed on and he did well in racing when he did do it.

http://www.pigeonracingpigeon.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Ron-at-Loft-450.jpg

I did something closer to this..where the landing board serves at the roof of the aviaries.. this one is probably bigger though, mine is 8x16 with the three sections as shown in this diagram.
http://www.hangklipltt.com/resources/Racing Loft 1.JPG?timestamp=1278777817799


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks, the picture really helps


----------

